# Deep Tracks - The Band - "The Last Waltz" - Sides One through Three...



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

View attachment 105939


Please _*choose up to seven selections*_ for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Band - "The Last Waltz" - "*Sides One through Three*"

*Please note that due to the length of this soundtrack which was originally released as a triple album in 1978 the poll has been split into two parts - "The Last Waltz" - Sides One through Three" and "The Last Waltz" - Sides Four through Six".
*
"The Last Waltz" was a concert by the Canadian-American rock group The Band, held on American Thanksgiving Day, November 25, 1976, at Winterland Ballroom in San Francisco.

"The Last Waltz" was advertised as The Band's "farewell concert appearance", and the concert saw The Band joined by more than a dozen special guests, including Eric Clapton, Ringo Starr, Bob Dylan, Ronnie Wood, Muddy Waters, Neil Young, Neil Diamond, Van Morrison, Bobby Charles, Dr. John, Paul Butterfield, Emmylou Harris, Ronnie Hawkins, Joni Mitchell, and The Staple Singers. The musical director for the concert was The Band's original record producer, John Simon.

The event was filmed by director Martin Scorsese and made into a documentary of the same name, released in 1978. The film features concert performances, intermittent song renditions shot on a studio soundstage, and interviews by Scorsese with members of The Band.

A triple-LP soundtrack recording was issued in 1978. The film was released on DVD in 2002 as was a four-CD box set of the concert and related studio recordings.

"The Last Waltz" is hailed as one of the greatest documentary concert films ever made, although it has been criticized for its focus on Robbie Robertson.

It peaked at #16 on the Billboard 200."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

"Theme from The Last Waltz" - 




"Up on Cripple Creek" - 




"Who Do You Love?" - 




"Helpless" - 




"Stage Fright" - 




"Coyote" - 




"Dry Your Eyes" - 




"It Makes No Difference" - 




"Such a Night" - 




"The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" - 




"Mystery Train" - 




"Mannish Boy" - 




"Further On Up The Road" -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Despite the involvement of several legendary musical guests, I could listen to Levon Helm and Rick Danko all night. But I had to vote for Dr John, Muddy Waters, and Paul Butterfield as well. And sweet Joni too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

In all of the polls that I create there are links below that lead to video clips hosted on YouTube. 

When available, I try to post live clips if quality versions of the video are available otherwise the links are for the best quality studio tracks that I can find.

Most of the video clips in this poll are taken directly from the film itself.

- Syd


----------

